# macromedia flash sur ipod touch2



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Voilà ma question: j'ai un site qui a une animation en flash et je n'arrive pas à la voir sur mon ipod touch 2, puis-je télécharger le programme comme sur mon mac ou existe-t-il une version ipod ou comment faire pour lire cette animation?
Merci ;-)


----------



## kisco (16 Septembre 2008)

robindesbois a dit:


> Voilà ma question: j'ai un site qui a une animation en flash et je n'arrive pas à la voir sur mon ipod touch 2, puis-je télécharger le programme comme sur mon mac ou existe-t-il une version ipod ou comment faire pour lire cette animation?
> Merci ;-)


Hello, le flash n'est pas supporté sur iPod Touch/iPhone.

Aucune annonce d'Apple n'a été faite pour un éventuel futur support.
Adobe a annoncé essayer de le faire, sans plus.

Le moyen actuel serait de récupérer l'animation sur ton mac, et de la convertir au format vidéo compatible iPod, puis de la transférer par iTunes.
On en a probablement déjà parlé dans ces forums, fais une recherche


----------



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

Mouais le probleme est que c'est une galerie photo en animation située sur mon site et qui est généré automatiquement avec Jalbum.
Je n'ai pas les connaissances suffisante pour modifier la galerie en un autre format et en garder les animations.
merci


----------



## kisco (16 Septembre 2008)

robindesbois a dit:


> Mouais le probleme est que c'est une galerie photo en animation située sur mon site et qui est généré automatiquement avec Jalbum.
> Je n'ai pas les connaissances suffisante pour modifier la galerie en un autre format et en garder les animations.
> merci


ah ok, en effet.
Dans ce cas le seul moyen serait d'utiliser un autre "générateur de galerie photo", qui ne fait pas de flash, mais du pur HTML-CSS-Javascript (en gros = AJAX), comme le fait MobileMe d'Apple.

exemple vite trouvé : Slickr Gallery


----------



## robindesbois (16 Septembre 2008)

C'est un peu moins fun, j'avais une galerie avec Galerie ;-) mais celle-ci est beaucoup plus amusante.
On ne sait jamais si quelqu'un trouve le même genre en non flash?
Merci
http://rolandbaptiste.com/


----------

